# General International 50-200r with Excaliber 40-070EK Router Table add-on



## CoalFired

Nice setup, I just purchased some of those jessem rollers. They seem to work pretty well the one time I tried them. Do you find you use them? I'm wondering if they get to be a gimicky thing you have to take on and off and end up just leaving them off.


----------



## jdh122

Thanks for the review. I have that saw too and like it a lot. At time of purchased I wondered if it was a mistake to get 2 instead of 3 HP but have found that it meets my needs just fine.
I had debated getting the Excalibur but the price encouraged me to build a separate router table instead.


----------



## gotnonickname

CoalFired, I do use them more now since I have moved from the large surface area of my old router table to the smaller surface area of the table saw attached table. I like that they really pull the work piece into the bit. This alone makes me use them. I only remove them when I need to route a tall piece and then I switch to the Jessem double stack feather boards which I purchased and used prior to the clear cut guides. As for Jeremy`s comment, I too started with the homemade table that I have used for years. The limited space issue was the only reason I down sized to the saw mounted table. I do, at times, wish I still had the old table, but the Excalibur quality of the table and fence, that really helps me forget the large surface area benefit of my old table. One of the things I like most of the new table is the scribe marks on the table edge, that when a straight line is drawn between them, crosses the center of the bit in the router. The legs like I said before really help when you need to apply force to the work piece


----------

